# Starter Frog with a 10 Gallon Tank?



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm buying a much larger tank for my goldfish and it'll leave me with a 54 Litre tank (10 Gallons roughly) so I'm wanting to use the tank for an interesting pet. The tank is rather squarish in size, I don't know the exact measurements, but it's longer in height than width.

If the tank isn't suitable for a frog, then I wont get a frog, just seeing some rather beautiful frogs at the pet shop, and I really think they'd make interesting pets. I think it'll be a case of ones that are totally underwater, or a case of those on dry land with moist conditions, as I don't know how I'd make the tank half water half land :blush:

Also any beginers advice on frogs themselves would be very helpful, as the most I've done is nurse a toad back to health as a child, then release it in the area it was going to. (They were very common where I grew up and the dog was chasing it around the garden but hadn't bite or clawed at it, she was just curious and gave the poor thing a fright :lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

You could probably keep a couple of fire-bellied toads in there.
But they are half water, half land. Great active, diurnal starter frogs.








Just have a few inches of water with land areas made from bogwood and pebbles.
EZ PZ.
I filter the water with a cheap little filter I picked up for a tenner brand new, but some people just use regular water changes.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh that looks like it's not so difficult :lol2: worrying over nothing.

I think they were the frogs I had seen in the pet shop actually, not too sure. My tank has similar floor space to that, how many can I keep or should I keep? Like to they like to be alone or in pairs? And do you use a heater?


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

there are other starter frogs but i'd suggest going for fire bellied toads. they're fun, active, aren't fussy eaters and easy to look after.
have a look at this care sheet: 
Triple 8 Reptiles - Fire-Bellied Toad Care Sheet

there's a load of other care sheets on the internet, just have a look around 

oh and for the size tank you've got, because it's taller than it is wide. i'd say maybe 1 or 2 toads.

hope this helps


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Reed frogs.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/473336-best-beginner-frog-species-2.html

Third post down has a few links to care sheets.
I don't heat the water or air for my FBTs. Just one UVB bulb.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

It has a tubular light in there, is there a UVC bulb that is in tubular form that I can just replace with? I like the sound of fire bellied toads and the OH says yes :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Raych said:


> It has a tubular light in there, is there a UVC bulb that is in tubular form that I can just replace with? I like the sound of fire bellied toads and the OH says yes :2thumb:


They are indeed tubular (I believe)








Some people wouldn't say it's needed, but I'd say give 'em a 5.0 UVB bulb.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Reed frogs.


i second that i think that size of tank would call out nicly to a little group of mixed reed frogs. The are active and will use all of the tank. You could also have fun planting it. 

They are also unusual and would be something a little different from the fbts. 

I also have my last few for sale here with pics 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/445516-various-reed-frogs-tank-stoke.html

Jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Well the reed frogs look very pretty, 
could you give me more photo's of the set-up needed etc. 
And how do you sex a frog? thanks.
Raych x


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Some of the reed frog species are easy to sex as they are by colour where as others you have to listen out for calling. 

I dont have any pics of my reed frog tanks as it is a simple one for the time being. 

My origional reed frog tank was live planted so i had a dranage lay, layer of soil and various plants. It was heating my a heat mat and sprayed dayly with the water bowl being changed at the same time. 

Heres a good care sheet on reeds Amphibian Care >> Reed Frog (Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species)

You could have a few in the size tank you have and make a nice little set up out of it as they very active frogs. 

Jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

My worry is we've currently got my partners mother living with us, and it says they're the type who'll escape and well if she see's it, the frog will go :bash:

I think I might go for the fire bellied toad, I've seen this set-up and I'm gonna make my own version of it, as my tank is more square, so it has a bigger depth than this link, but has a smaller width. : victory:
http://www.frogforum.net/members/sc...r-fall-filter-live-plant-florescant-light.jpg


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

My reeds have never escaped in all the time i have had them. I've had them in fish taks with plastic lids to planted exos unless there are gaps in the tanks they wont escape as they are small and dont really have any weight to knock lids off. 

FBTs also have a high escape rate especially when young as they have hyper periods. 

I would recomend reeds way before fbts as they are far more fun to watch. 

Jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Aparently my partner (the boy :S) finds the reed frogs more cute, do they need a half water half land tank as I'm more in it for making a pretty set-up, :lol2:
I seen a one that has used the filter like a waterfall with pebbles over it and want to do something similar.

But yes, we'll be getting reed frogs now, how many would you say for a ten gallon tank, and I need more piccies of their set-ups etc.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

hehe yay reed frogs are soo much better. You could do a half water half land area so long as the water wasnt very deap. 

I used to have a waterfall in with them it was ace. I've got a exo i want to kit out for them at somepoint just need the time to do it. What are the measurments for the tank, without them i would prob guess that you could have at least 5 in there if it was well kitted out with plants etc. 

I have a step by step guide to making planted tanks here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/470242-live-planted-viv-step-step.html

If you want mine i can do you a good deal, and might even be able to throw in some plant cuttings and stuff as well to sweeten the deal lol.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

The whole reason I'm wanting a frog, or in other words (getting away with a frog hehe) is because I'm buying my partner a large fishtank or building him a pond for his goldfish, so I get his fish tank in return for my froggies. 
He just doesn't understand :bash:

Im gonna take a look at that link and I'll also have a hunt for the tape measure just give me two tics. Also, Im looking for a fish tank for him, you dont happen to be selling a 3-4ft fish tank, kitted out for goldfish are you? :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I do happen to be selling and old exo terra on the cheap if you want that as well? That way you get a good size tank, cheap and your partner doesnt get more fishies lol. Or if he has to have a bigger fish tank you could have two tanks lol. But you have the benifit that if he likes the frogs you can have more of them hehe. 

Jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm just looking for a simple 4ft x 1 or 2ft fish tank that has a lid with a light and a decent filter. As I actually really like the fishies myself :blush: And really wanna get a yellow goldfish and call it cheesecake

He's warming upto the idea right now, showing him piccies etc. Can you show me how to make the waterfalls and how deep should the water be, and do they like the wood things to climb on?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i dont have waterfalls in any of my tanks now as they are such a pain in the backside to maintain. They look raelly nice but can destroy the plants if they make the soil soggy. 


If it was me i would collect some nice pieces of wood and go for a purly land tank and plant it up. But if you raelly want a water feature then maybe use the bottom of an ice cream tub to make a large water dish and then fit a small pump in there and make a water feature out of some rocks. 

If you decide on a water area the deapest part should be no deaper then the hight of the smallest frog so about 1 -2 cm.

Jay


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry for the hi-jack but I love reed frogs and I can't work out the measurements of your tank from gallons!!! What sort of size is it l x w x h or can anyone tell me a tank size suitable for reed frogs?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

jerboa said:


> Sorry for the hi-jack but I love reed frogs and I can't work out the measurements of your tank from gallons!!! What sort of size is it l x w x h or can anyone tell me a tank size suitable for reed frogs?
> Thanks!!!


My tanks ranges in sizes for my reeds. the smallest tank i had them in was a 18x9x9 inch tanks from pets at home and then held 4-5 i think. BUt i had that plants out with a few branches.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Eeep now I'm going to get paranoid that they drown :blush:
Right I'll scrap the water foutain idea, was just wanting a way to make it look pretty, but these lil' frogs are the ones my partner says I can have without complaining, so I'll stick with these ones. Though I may try that ice cream tub idea... :whistling2:

Still not got off my but yet, will go for that tape measure now.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Raych said:


> Eeep now I'm going to get paranoid that they drown :blush:
> Right I'll scrap the water foutain idea, was just wanting a way to make it look pretty, but these lil' frogs are the ones my partner says I can have without complaining, so I'll stick with these ones. Though I may try that ice cream tub idea... :whistling2:
> 
> Still not got off my but yet, will go for that tape measure now.


yer water features look really nice but they are bloody hard work. I had a lovly large waterfall in one of my exo's and it just kept leaking and making the soil water logged killing my plants. 

jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

16" width x 12" depth x 14" height


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

What sort of plants would you recommend, and where do I get the soil for the base from? 
After seeing measurements can you give me a rough idea of how tank should be set?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i reacken if you planted that well you could have a good few reeds in there, at least 5 maybe a few more.

I know im a bit far away but if you take my last 7 you can have them for £50, just trying to find them homes now as i keep getting yelled at by the other half for having to many animals. 

Jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Raych said:


> What sort of plants would you recommend, and where do I get the soil for the base from?
> After seeing measurements can you give me a rough idea of how tank should be set?



Creaping fig and potos would be a good start, you can pick lots of stuff like that up from sainsburys and homebase etc, they are labled as houseplants. 

I would create a dranage layer using lecca or gravels, then some membrane (you can use old net curtains), then use some organic compost. Then add some branches and plants and you are done. 

have a lok at the step by step guide i sent you earlier. 

if it was me i would find a nice branch for a focal point in the middle of the tank. 

jay


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Could you get them here, I have no form of transport. And would they be okay travelling so far? Haha I have a feeling things are gonna be the same here, I want a few more goldfish and two more rabbits (making a total of 12 : victory, as well as a Husky a German Shepard and a few geckos. I'd get more but I might get shot!!!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i dont have a car so couldn't get to you, you would have to collect or arrange a courrier or somthing, they can be cheap. 

we have somehitng like 30 odd lizards now lol


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll have a look into a courier service, but you might be better at that I get myself so confused with google (I'm blonde.. :blush
And haha, awesome, I can see myself with that many, but I just worked out today how much it costs to vaccinate all our rabbits each yeah and the OH is fairly annoyed (-cough- £450 -cough-)


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

you have a pm


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

And then I answered : victory:


----------

